
Iosevka, Version 3.0.0 - Memosyne
https://github.com/be5invis/Iosevka/releases
======
twblalock
Apparently Iosevka is a font.

Just in case, like me, you had no idea what the heck it was:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iosevka](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iosevka)

~~~
kbumsik
> with an emphasis on compatibility with CJK characters.

It a bit funny that it does not support Korean, which K in CJK stands for.
Still it supports the impressive number of asian languages though.

~~~
HelloNurse
The same author has a sister font project, Sarasa Gothic

[https://github.com/be5invis/Sarasa-
Gothic](https://github.com/be5invis/Sarasa-Gothic)

for CJK characters.

------
JeremyNT
I've used Iosevka for several years since first reading about it on HN, and it
quickly became my default font for terminal and graphical code editors. I've
tried a few alternatives since, but nothing "clicks" for me in the same way.
The main selling point in my case was slightly narrower characters, allowing
more per line, while retaining legibility.

I assume font preference is a highly personal thing, so I won't wax poetic
about Iosevka and try to sell anybody on it. I will, however, say this: if you
haven't tried experimenting with other fonts, you really should spend a couple
of hours sometime checking them out. You might find one you really appreciate!

~~~
FireBeyond
It's definitely my current choice. Others I've played with: PT Mono,
Fantasque, Pragmata Pro, Operator.

But Iosevka Slab on a HiRes display looks gorgeous to me.

------
yuribro
I tried it yesterday, and although there is now a "Curly" variant, I got used
to using Fantasque Sans Mono [0] in my terminal & editors. Now these types of
font look very bland.

It might feel a little odd at first, but I find it much more pleasant for long
sessions.

[0] [https://github.com/belluzj/fantasque-
sans](https://github.com/belluzj/fantasque-sans)

~~~
gedy
I also love Fantasque Sans, though if you like it you may also enjoy Recursive
Casual Mono[0]

[0] [https://recursive.design/](https://recursive.design/)

~~~
yuribro
This looks very interesting. Though the amount of options here and in Iosevka
are overwhelming.

------
ketzo
Not everybody’s picky about fonts, and I get that. But lemme just say... do
yourself and install Iosevka as a font and use it for editors/IDEs/terminals.

Iosevka is 1) more compact _and_ 2) more legible than a lot of standard mono
space fonts. It’s kind of a dream.

------
saagarjha
In typical Hacker News fashion I have a couple of general comments unrelated
to the release itself: is it just me that is bothered by how skinny the font
is? Or the lack of an “e” on the README “pangram”?

~~~
innocenat
I exclusively use Iosevka _precisely_ because how skinny it is. I have more
space code vertical-split or for IDE's toolsbox this way.

------
aorth
Information overload on the demo page:
[https://typeof.net/Iosevka/](https://typeof.net/Iosevka/). It seems that
Iosevka is _very_ versatile. The developers have created variants to mimic the
dotted/slashed zeros, ligatures, etc a dozen other popular fonts. Impressive,
though I have no idea where to start!

~~~
0-_-0
There seem to be many different thickness and obliqueness variants included, I
wonder if it would be more efficient to have a parameterised font as specified
in OpenType 1.8:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Variable_fonts](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Variable_fonts)

Demo page:

[https://v-fonts.com/](https://v-fonts.com/)

~~~
HelloNurse
Are variable fonts supported in important text editors? Until they are, the
GitHub issues for Iosevka are 90% feature wishlist.

~~~
cjbprime
Yes, here's a screenshot of Iosevka Aile in VSCode:
[https://chris.printf.net/iosevka-aile.png](https://chris.printf.net/iosevka-
aile.png)

------
nvarsj
Condensed fonts are really great for coding. It was one of my own personal
revolutions when I swapped to one. It lets me put a lot more text on the
screen without wrapping - and I find it much quicker to scan and read. I
highly recommend trying a condensed font out. Iosevka is great to start with,
but if you're willing to spend the money, PragmataPro is better in my opinion.
[1]

[1] It looks better I think (slightly thicker glpyhs), and some of the font
design is a work of art. Iosevka was largely based on PragmataPro. Where
PragmataPro wins out especially is it _just works_ - fully working ligatures
out of the box and better unicode coverage.

------
jannes
I really like the condensed look of Iosevka on mobile devices. Like that I can
see longer lines on the small screen without wrapping or scrolling.

------
HelloNurse
Is there any example/tutorial about building custom variants? The tools are
almost trivial to set up (afdko with Python, most with Node.js, a few other
binaries), cherrypicking letter shapes and other options is easy with the demo
page, but the example custom build script is discouragingly complex and very
different from the main build script.

~~~
jdknezek
I was able to set this up pretty simply on WSL2 by installing the
prerequisites then using the configuration here:

[https://gist.github.com/jdknezek/62895daf89219e94146825de3f5...](https://gist.github.com/jdknezek/62895daf89219e94146825de3f59f628)

The build process seems to build everything as per the standard release unless
you decide to customize an aspect. In my case I'm only using the font for
development so I didn't need the whole wide array of weights, oblique, etc.
and condensed is a bit too condensed for me, so I instead made the expanded
width the default.

------
cjbprime
Iosevka's great! I've been using the quasi-proportional version, Iosevka Aile,
as a coding font. Never thought I'd end up using a proportional coding font!

Screenshot: [http://chris.printf.net/iosevka-
aile.png](http://chris.printf.net/iosevka-aile.png)

------
app4soft
Please, update main news link to _`v3.0.0`_ release page.[0]

[0]
[https://github.com/be5invis/Iosevka/releases/tag/v3.0.0](https://github.com/be5invis/Iosevka/releases/tag/v3.0.0)

------
alexeiz
Iosevka works great on low dpi displays. But on hidpi displays it's just OK. I
used to use it when I had a "normal" 1920x1080 display. Now with a 4K display
I prefer other fonts.

------
enriquto
In the age of hidpi displays with tiny pixels, why are people still designing
monospace blurry fonts? Wouldn't a well-designed bitmap font beat all of them
in crispyness?

~~~
kbumsik
> Wouldn't a well-designed bitmap font beat all of them in crispyness?

Not necessary be blurry though. Some great fonts like Pragmata Pro [1] are
designed for bitmap representations on the screen in mind. I don't know if
Iosevka does it.

[1]
[https://www.fsd.it/shop/fonts/pragmatapro/](https://www.fsd.it/shop/fonts/pragmatapro/)

------
AlchemistCamp
I use Isovenka in VS Code and have actually gotten multiple YouTube comments
asking about my font and theme.

It's both horizontally compact and very readable!

------
qq6677qq
Congrats to the people behind it for the release. I personally would never use
a narrow font (I find nearly every single modern font choice too small).

------
mcbuilder
Iosevka is the only font that has ever edged out the classic "Terminus" for my
eyes. Similar to the excellent, but paid, Pragmata Pro.

------
boromi
What exactly is "Quasi-proportional" font? THere's a lot of variants of this
font, kinda tricky to decide which to install.

